# Creole VS Cajun Seasoning



## rowdyrawhide

Ok can someone more knowledgeable please tell me the differences in these two spice combinations?

Thank You


----------



## scarbelly

I looked at about 10 recipes for each and they are pretty close here is one of each for you to look at 

Creole

[font=verdana,arial,helvetica]2 tablespoons onion powder[/font]
[font=verdana,arial,helvetica]2 tablespoons garlic powder[/font]
[font=verdana,arial,helvetica]2 tablespoons dried oregano leaves[/font]
[font=verdana,arial,helvetica]2 tablespoons dried sweet basil[/font]
[font=verdana,arial,helvetica]1 tablespoon dried thyme leaves[/font]
[font=verdana,arial,helvetica]1 tablespoon black pepper[/font]
[font=verdana,arial,helvetica]1 tablespoon white pepper[/font]
[font=verdana,arial,helvetica]1 tablespoon cayenne pepper[/font]
[font=verdana,arial,helvetica]1 tablespoon celery seed[/font]
[font=verdana,arial,helvetica]5 tablespoons sweet paprika[/font]
[font=verdana,arial,helvetica]Cajun[/font]

2 tablespoons  paprika
1 tablespoon  salt
1 tablespoon  black pepper
2 teaspoons  garlic powder
2 teaspoons  onion powder
2 teaspoons  ground red pepper
1 teaspoon  dried oregano
1 teaspoon  dried thyme
I highlighted the differences in red as those are the ingredients that differ in the recipes I found


----------



## smokinhusker

Interesting...thanks!


----------



## fpnmf

This is the best explanation I have seen..

http://southernfood.about.com/od/cajuncuisine/a/Creole-And-Cajun-Cookery.htm


----------



## scarbelly

fpnmf said:


> This is the best explanation I have seen..
> 
> http://southernfood.about.com/od/cajuncuisine/a/Creole-And-Cajun-Cookery.htm


Great read Craig - thanks for the link


----------



## rowdyrawhide

Thanks for the replies guys.  Thanks Scar, that helps, and thank you Craig that was very interesting, never knew anything like that before.


----------



## daveomak

Gary and Craig.... Great info.....   Thanks....


----------



## bluffton smoker

The About.com article is not 100% accurate but close enough..


----------



## steel hauler

Creoles like to use tomatoes in a lot of their cooking. I"m a Cajun and personally don't care for Creole food.


----------



## linguica

The difference between Creole and Cajun is:    Anger a Creole and he will remove his glove and slap you in the face with it.    Anger a Cajun and he will use you for alligator bait.


----------



## venture

I always heard the Creoles thought the Cajuns made everything too spicy.

The Cajuns said the Creoles just don't season their meat?

Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## bacook1775

Did you get that recipe from the Gumbo Pages? That is such a great site, they have a crap ton of awesome authentic recipes and the author has some pretty witty banter. If you haven't checked it out yet and you love Cajun/Creole cooking then you definitely should. His gumbo recipe is awesome.


----------



## djohnson01

You basically answered your own question. The ingredients make it different. Also if you look at the ingredients Creole is much spicier


----------

